# Help me find a buddy for my betta!!



## Mabin (Jul 21, 2015)

Well I have questions more about Cory catfish then my betta but please help! So i want a Cory catfish with my betta in my 5.5 gallon tank but idk if it's enough space for a Cory catfish. I know they are schooling fish but idk if 3 Cory cats will fit in the tank. Please help me!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

How long have you had your Betta? Is the tank filtered and heated? Is it cycled and well-planted?

Shoaling fish require 6+. A 5.5 wouldn't be large enough for any Cories except the dwarf kind like Pygmy and Habrosus and they are very sensitive.

I have several Betta-based community tanks and it's for me and not my Betta as they don't need nor have a concept of "buddy." Mine were just as active when they lived alone. 

If you want something for the 5.5 get a snail to clean the bottom of leftover food. If you decide on anything else you will need a heavily planted and fully cycled tank with adequate filtration. Only Nano species of fish would work in a 5.5 and they are more sensitive than Betta and need stable water parameters. Some will suggest shrimp but I don't unless the tank has shown it is cycled and has been for at a bare minimum of two months.

And have a backup plan as some Betta don't tolerate company; most do but some don't tolerate even snails.


----------



## Mabin (Jul 21, 2015)

I see a lot of people on YouTube with 2-3 cory cats a betta and other fish all in a 5.5. I think if I get 2 cory cats they will be fine. But I know I'm not an expert it's just what I see on YouTube and i think 2 Cory cats will be fine in there. I know you said they won't fit in a 5gal tank but I'm curious to know if they will live more then a year.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Unfortunately there are a lot of idiots on YouTube and the Internet who do things that are harmful to fish. They worry like crazy over providing the best for their Betta but apparently don't give a flying patoot about anything else in the tank.

You can put two or three Cory in a 5.5. But you can ignore a stop sign or drink and drive. Doesn't make it right. 

Less than a a shoal will stress shoaling fish and shorten their lives because it is stressful and compromises their immune system. They will most likely die in a matter of months instead of years.


----------



## Mabin (Jul 21, 2015)

Are there any types of bottom feeders that can go in my tank?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Ramshorn Snails come in pink, blue and brown. If you don't overfeed they won't reproduce so much. If they do reproduce you can give any babies to the pet store.

I like my Assassin Snails. I love their striped conical shells. They eat pest snails if any come in on live plants but will also eat excess food. When I drop in thawed bloodworms for my Betta I place an extra where the Betta can't reach but the Assassins can find.

Mystery Snails come in a lot of interesting colors.

To have shrimp you'd need a mature tank with live and not silk plants. Lots of hides because they are vulnerable when they molt. Shrimp are harder to keep becaue they are so sensitive to parameters but doable. Dwarf Orange Crays are another possibility and require the same care as shrimp. They will clean up leftover food (nothing eats poop) but do better if given Hikari Crab Cuisine. You could have 3-5 in your tank.


----------



## Mabin (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for your help. I also might try Cory cats even though what you said. Because I talked to people on YouTube and a pet store about how many I can put in a 5.5 gal. Both the person on YouTube and pet store guy said I can put three I might try 2-3. Snails are cool but I'm gonna go for Cory cats. I know your thinking I'm stupid probably xD but I think this will work out. I hope I didn't waste your time! Really sorry if I did :/ thanks again


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Corydoras would naturally live in large groups in the wild, as the below video shows. It's usually recommended to have at least six individuals if you are going to be keeping a schooling fish in your aquarium. By only having one or two individuals, you can cause stress and abnormal behaviour. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avSynQevqXc

SeriouslyFish also makes the recommendation to:



> Always try to maintain Corydoras in groups as they’re far more confident and active in the presence of conspecifics. A group of at least six is best.


Keeping schooling fish in small numbers will not kill them, but it's in the best interest of the fish to try and at least meet their basic needs.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Mabin said:


> Thanks for your help. I also might try Cory cats even though what you said. Because I talked to people on YouTube and a pet store about how many I can put in a 5.5 gal. Both the person on YouTube and pet store guy said I can put three I might try 2-3. Snails are cool but I'm gonna go for Cory cats. I know your thinking I'm stupid probably xD but I think this will work out. I hope I didn't waste your time! Really sorry if I did :/ thanks again


Not to worry...I've wasted my breath and time before. I'm more concerned about what the fish need than what the owner wants and that doesn't always go down so well. ;-)


----------



## meowrisa (Jun 3, 2015)

Get a snail or buy a 20 gallon tank and get 6 corys. Petco is having a dollar per gallon sale.

Dont put 3 corys in a 5.5 gallon tank they will not be happy.

You are on a fish forum full fish hobbyists who know what they are talking about. Who are you gonna trust some idiot on youtube, a pet store trying to make a sale who doesnt even properly train employees, or a community of fish lovers who have been keeping fish and researched fish for YEARS. 


Please dont put those corys through that. Your tank is TOO small and you need a minimum of 6. End of. 
Dont do it .
Get a bigger tank or get a snail.


----------



## Mabin (Jul 21, 2015)

Well I don't have enough room for anything bigger than 5.5gal tank in my room. Wouldn't at least two Cory cats be fine in there. Because I love Cory cats so much but I do want them to be happy.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You could have five dwarf Cories: Pygmy or Habrosus. Habrosus look more like larger Cories and are less sensitive, IME, than Pygmy. Habrosus are a bit less than an inch long. You would need to supplement feed, though.

I thought you were set on larger Cories or I would have mentioned the Habrosus sooner. I have five in my 5.5 gallon with Boo Betta.

You will need a well-planted tank with live plants and not fake and sand substrate. Cories have very sensitive barbels which can be damaged by gravel.

If you can't find any locally let me know and I can give you a link to my online source for all fish except Betta...and that's only because she doesn't raise them.

Fewer than five or six of any shoaling fish is not fair to the fish and doesn't provide them with what they need.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Your fish won't be as actively and will be fairly shy if you only kept two or three. Dwarf cories are awesome, I have a group of 7pygmy cories in my planted tank that is similar in in size to yours. Because the tank has so many plants it can handle a larger bioload than a regular 5 gallon. 

I love watching them actively school around with each other and feed together in the open water where I can see them. It would be boring if my fish hid or didn't move much, so i try to provide the best environment possible for them.


----------



## Mabin (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for the help btw could you send me the link to where you get your fish stuff and also am I able to order the cories from that website because my pets stores only have cories 2 inches and up. Also I have never taken care of live plants and am pretty new to this hobby. Im not quite sure how to clean out the aquarium sand and take care of live plants. Like how do you clean the sand and get all the waste out and also clean the plants. And what plants are easy to take care of. Sorry for all these questions xD oh yeah and also would miss balls take care of bio loads or is it only plants with roots


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

If you've never done a planted tank before, you should start with non-fussy fast growing stem plants. You will want to plant heavily enough so that you can't see from one side of the tank to the other.

You will also need a good 6500k light. 

Cleaning and water changes will depend on the type of tank you have. Moss balls, anubias and javafern grow too slowly to help handle bioload. 

Have you cycled your tank yet? To have any fish other than bettas your tank *must* be holding a steady cycle.


----------



## Mabin (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't think I'm ready for plants. Could I still get Pygmy cories without live plants. i would like to have three Pygmy cories so there isn't to much waste and also people say three is good for a small school. Also my pet store doesn't sell Pygmy cories. Do you know where I can order them? And also would polished gravel be safe for cories. My tank isn't fully cycled yet and I'm planning to get them in about half a year. I just need to know ahead of time.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Unfortunately the internet has a tonne of unreliable information because people will say anything is okay just because they think it is. 

For example, if I'm really set on keeping my betta in a cold 1/4 gallon bowl, I'm sure a quick google search will bring up someone who says it's okay to do so. 

Similarly, if I did a google search intent on finding information that it's okay to keep only 2-3 schooling fish instead of a minimum of 5-6, I have absolutely no doubt I will also be able to find someone who says it's okay.

Regardless of what "people" on the internet say, you will find that *no respectable fish keeping site/fish keeper will recommend keeping cories in schools of less than 5-6.*

I was just on another forum the other day where someone complained about his 3 cories (2 different species too) kept hiding during the day in his 10 gallon tank. I find it a waste of time and money if I'm going to buy fish, and never end up seeing them happy and active. I keep fish because I wan't to enjoy my fish, if I never end up seeing them, or have to spend time worrying about their inactivity, I may as well not keep any at all.

Of course you can keep 2-3 cories rather than 5-6. most likely they will be shy and stressed. They only feel comfortable when moving around in large groups. Putting them in situations other wise will not only make it uncomfortable for the fish, but also unsatisfying for you.

we can only try to convince you on what you should do, ultimately it's your tank and your choice how you want to keep your fish 

goodluck


----------



## Mabin (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for the reply but can you help awnser my questions please. I need to know if polished gravel is okay for them. And will albino cories fit or are they to big. If so where do you get dwarf cories. Please help me with all the questions. Not trying to sound rude lol.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Mabin said:


> Thanks for the reply but can you help awnser my questions please. I need to know if polished gravel is okay for them. And will albino cories fit or are they to big. If so where do you get dwarf cories. Please help me with all the questions. Not trying to sound rude lol.



I believe your initial question was will 3 cories fit in your tank. 

And the response was, yes, if your tank is properly heated and cycled, they will fit, but they won't be happy (Insert all the reasons stated previously why you shouldn't only keep three corys). However you can keep a small school 5 pygmy cories (insert all the reasons why you should be keeping corys in a school of atleast 5-6 and why youtube and random people who state otherwise are unreliable sources of information). 

Fine sand substrate is better for corydoras species, they like to sift through the substrate.

You can PM russell for online sources for pygmy corys. Or if you have a petco nearby you can call to ask if they get pygmy corys in, I got all mine from petco.

All in all, if you're getting albino corys, I would recommend an upgrade to a 10 gallon to accommodate a small school, or not get corys at all.

For other possible tankmates you can look into nerite snails, amano shrimps, possibly three hara jerdonis (which you may never see due to their nocturnal nature.)

There are other bottom feeders for small tanks out there, but none are easily procurable.


----------



## Mabin (Jul 21, 2015)

I do have a Petco nearby so I could ask them. Would 5 cories make a lot bio load and would I need plants to help with that or is it okay with no plants. I'm sorry if I was a pain to talk to. I do weekly water changes would that enough water changes to keep the water safe and clean with that amount of fish. Man I ask a lot of questions xD I just need to know everything I want the fish to be happy


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It would help if you'd post a photo of your tank as it now sits.

If you want the Cories to be healthy you will:

1. Have a minimum of 5-6
2. Have sand substrate
3. Have live plants

If you want them to merely exist and live shortened lives you will:

1. Have 2-3
2. Have other than sand as substrate
3. Have fake plants

I don't know how else to put it. You've asked the same question over and over: Can I have 2-3 Cories? The answer is "No" if you want them to be healthy; "Yes" if don't mind them being stressed and uncomfortable in their environment.

You've been given lots of good, detailed advice/information from ao. As I said before: I prefer to go with what fish need rather than what I want. It appears you are looking for validation for doing what you want; you won't find it from experienced, responsible aquarists.


----------



## Mabin (Jul 21, 2015)

Dude you didn't see my last comment did you. I said I will get 4-5 Pygmy cories. I will get aquarium substrate other than gravel. But I will not get live plants i am not experienced enough for plants. I found this bag of aquarium substrate at petsmart but doesn't look like sand it looks like a small version of gravel but it's not. I do not under stand why they need plants if they do not need the oxygen from them I do not see why I need them. I will also do weekly water changes to keep it all clean so there is no worries on bio loads getting out of control. I have took some of your advice to keep happy Pygmy cories. Thank you for your help sorry I this comment sounded rude. Thanks again  also sorry if it's hard to read this comment just try to read it slowly lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

In post 16 you said you wanted three Pygmy Cories.

They need sand because of their barbels. Get a piece of airline tubing and hover over the sand to pick up waste. With sand, waste stays on top for easier cleaning.

They need live plants because they also feed on the biofilm which develops. Anubias is easy and doesn't need fertilizers and is low light. You can float it or attach to a rock or something. You can get stem plants like Anacharis that don't need any extra care and can be floated.

Google Habrosus Cories. They look more like the Cories you mentioned than Pygmy. I have both but if you want something more Cory-looking go for the Habrosus.

There are a lot of things we can get away with in a Betta-only tank: Gravel, fake plants, etc. But once we start adding tank mates that all goes by the wayside.

You are not rude and I am not a dude....Russell is. ;-)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Healthy fast growing plants also keep your water parameters stable by consuming ammonia and nitrates. oxygen production via plants is just a nice bonus.


----------



## Mabin (Jul 21, 2015)

I will do some research on those plants, but also will moss balls help with ammonia and all that stuff. Cause I researched on how to care for moss balls. Also thanks so much on awnsering my questions


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have Marimo in all of my tanks. They are actually a form of algae and not a plant. Make sure you turn them every once in a while or the part resting on the subtrate could die out.


----------



## Mabin (Jul 21, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I have Marimo in all of my tanks. They are actually a form of algae and not a plant. Make sure you turn them every once in a while or the part resting on the subtrate could die out.


Will they help keep ammonia levels low?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ao said:


> Moss balls, anubias and javafern grow too slowly to help handle bioload.


Please please please read all the information we are providing you, you have asked the question previously and I have answered it. 

I *really* do want to help you, but it's a little disheartening to keep typing the same things over and over.

Plants turn nutrients like ammonia into growth. As a rule of thumb, the faster the plant grows, the more nutrient (ammonia, nitrogen) consumed. 

Moss balls (technically algae balls) grows slower than lichen and therefore brings negligible benefits in the toxin reduction department.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Mabin said:


> Will they help keep ammonia levels low?


No. As you've been advised: You need fast-growing stem plants for that.


----------



## Mabin (Jul 21, 2015)

I really like the a anacharis plants but can't seem to find them in my pet stores where else can I get them?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

BF Member JDAquatics sells plants as do Lilnaugrim and Aqua Aurora. You might check the Classifieds. Or you could ask a local pet store if they will order some for you.


----------



## Mabin (Jul 21, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> BF Member JDAquatics sells plants as do Lilnaugrim and Aqua Aurora. You might check the Classifieds. Or you could ask a local pet store if they will order some for you.


Thanks  I hope Petco will order some for me! Also I have more question about Pygmy Cory cats. How often and how much do I feed them. I plan to feed them shrimp pellets and algae wafers.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

pygmy cories are omnivores, and partially nocturnal. I recommend to feed them after you turn the lights off, this way your betta won't be overfed  cories have a keen sense of smell and will gravitate towards food like little magnets even in the dark. 

I feed mine sinking New Life Spectrum pellets and live black worms. Other than floating food, they will eat anything your betta eats.


----------



## Mabin (Jul 21, 2015)

ao said:


> pygmy cories are omnivores, and partially nocturnal. I recommend to feed them after you turn the lights off, this way your betta won't be overfed  cories have a keen sense of smell and will gravitate towards food like little magnets even in the dark.
> 
> I feed mine sinking New Life Spectrum pellets and live black worms. Other than floating food, they will eat anything your betta eats.


Should I feed them every other day or every day.


----------

